

Ask HN: Were you disappointed with the Apple conference? - chuinard


======
mrkmcknz
It should have been expected really. I mean 3GS came before 4.

I just feel if Apple had went and put a new casing on the iPhone then none of
this negative commentary would be around.

I personally still think the iPhone 4 shell is the best looking phone out
there.

------
stfu
Couldn't care less. The only thing making me happy is that HN is keeping the
Apple News to a minimum.

------
AlexLa
Although I missed Steve, Siri and the new camera really impressed me.

------
dropshopsa
YES

